# je n'aime pas tout ce qui est allemand



## Setwale_Charm

Bonjour!!
Cette phrase-ci, signifie-t-elle: tout ce qui est allemand ne me plait pas?
Ou bien: pas tout ce qui est allemand doit nécessairement me plaire?


----------



## wildeline

La première phrase est la bonne : tout ce qui est allemand ne me plaît pas.


----------



## janpol

je partage cette opinion (après avoir eu un doute...) : si l'on remplace "ne pas aimer" par "détester", on ne doute plus : "je déteste tout ce qui est allemand."


----------



## wildan1

Ou _j'*ai horreur de* tout ce qui est _____________._


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

C'est la construction de la phrase qui est ambigüe (amphibologie). 
Les deux interprétations sont donc possibles.  

Bien amicalement


----------



## janpol

c'est ce que j'ai pensé un instant mais, si l'on voulait dire que l'on aime certaines choses mais pas la totalité, il me semble qu'on dirait : "je n'aime pas tout de ce qui est allemand".


----------



## Punky Zoé

janpol said:


> c'est ce que j'ai pensé un instant mais, si l'on voulait dire que l'on aime certaines choses mais pas la totalité, il me semble qu'on dirait : "je n'aime pas tout de ce qui est allemand".


Bonjour

C'est aussi mon avis.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Merci bien à tous


----------



## Fred_C

wildeline said:


> La première phrase est la bonne : tout ce qui est allemand ne me plaît pas.


Bonsoir,
Mais êtes vous conscient que cette phrase : "tout ce qui est allemand ne me plaît pas" est ambiguë elle aussi, et qu'elle signifie préférentiellement :
"Il y a certaines choses qui sont allemandes, et qui ne me plaisent pas"
?


----------



## Nanon

Je suis d'accord avec Fred C. Faute de contexte, on ne peut pas savoir quel est le sens exact. Le locuteur pourrait vouloir dire que son amour ou sa haine ne sont pas inconditionnels, dans une phrase du style : "J'aime l'Allemagne / j'aime la langue allemande / j'aime la musique allemande... mais je n'aime pas tout ce qui est allemand". Il y aurait alors, bien entendu, une petite marque d'insistance sur "tout" dans l'intonation.


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

Comme il y a deux interprétations possibles, il faut deux expressions distinctes
   - " Je n'aime pas (ou : pas du tout) ce qui est allemand" 
   - " Je n'aime pas obligatoirement (ou : forcément) ce qui est allemand "

J'ai l'impression que la limpidité du propos est à ce prix !!

Bien amicalement.


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, il n'y a pas d'ambiguité :
_Je n'aime pas tout ce qui est allemand = Tout ce qui est allemand ne me plaît pas_ = il y a des choses allemandes que je n'aime pas (mais il en est d'autres que j'aime).

Pour dire que ce qui est allemand ne me plait jamais, je ne dirais que _Je n'aime rien de ce qui est allemand_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il me semble que la phrase *je n'aime pas tout ce qui est allemand *sans autre complément ou antécédent, veut bien dire "je n'aime rien de ce qui est allemand".
En revanche, si on dit "[....] mais je n'aime pas tout ce qui est allemand" cela veut dire qu'on aime certaines "choses" allemandes et pas d'autres.

Il me semble que c'est encore plus clair si on remplace allemand par autre chose.
Je n'aime pas tout ce qui est viande = je n'aime rien de ce qui est de la viande
Je n'aime pas tout ce qui est vert = je n'aime pas la couleur verte.


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> Il me semble que la phrase *je n'aime pas tout ce qui est allemand *sans autre complément ou antécédent, veut bien dire "je n'aime rien de ce qui est allemand".
> En revanche, si on dit "[....] mais je n'aime pas tout ce qui est allemand" cela veut dire qu'on aime certaines "choses" allemandes et pas d'autres.
> 
> Il me semble que c'est encore plus clair si on remplace allemand par autre chose.
> Je n'aime pas tout ce qui est viande = je n'aime rien de ce qui est de la viande
> Je n'aime pas tout ce qui est vert = je n'aime pas la couleur verte.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
_Pas tout _est une locution complète, qui a un sens précis, et vouloir en séparer les mots dans l'interprétation de la phrase est une erreur, à mon sens.
_Je n'aime pas tout _ne sera jamais compris comme _je n'aime rien_.
Pourquoi vouloir faire une lecture différente de la phrase discutée ici ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

tilt said:


> _Je n'aime pas tout _ne sera jamais compris comme _je n'aime rien_. là c'est la phrase qui est carrément tronquée
> Pourquoi vouloir faire une lecture différente de la phrase discutée ici ?


Lecture différente, je ne comprends pas. j'ai strictement conservé tous les mots sans en ajouter, sans en retirer (ce qui a été fait à plusieurs reprises précédemment).

Moi, je lis de manière naturelle : *je n'aime pas  *et je n'aime pas quoi ? *tout ce qui est allemand.*


----------



## Nanon

Ce n'est pas faire une lecture différente que d'essayer de répondre à la question initiale, tilt...


Setwale_Charm said:


> Bonjour !!
> Cette phrase-ci signifie-t-elle : tout ce qui est allemand ne me plait pas ?
> Ou bien : tout ce qui est allemand ne doit pas  nécessairement me plaire ?


----------



## tilt

Punky Zoé said:


> Lecture différente, je ne comprends pas. j'ai strictement conservé tous les mots sans en ajouter, sans en retirer (ce qui a été fait à plusieurs reprises précédemment).
> 
> Moi, je lis de manière naturelle : *je n'aime pas  *et je n'aime pas quoi ? *tout ce qui est allemand.*


Si je suis ta logique, et en reprenant mon exemple _Je n'aime pas tout_, on peut lire "de manière naturelle" *je n'aime pas *et je n'aime pas quoi ? *tout*. Donc je n'aime rien.
Ce n'est pourtant pas ce que signifie _Je n'aime pas tout _!

Je persiste à dire que faire suivre le mot _pas _du mot _tout _n'est pas anodin. Ces deux mots forment une locution qui a son sens propre.
Comment lirais-tu _Je n'aime pas tous les Allemands_ ?



Nanon said:


> Ce n'est pas faire une lecture différente que d'essayer de répondre à la question initiale, tilt...


Mais je suis en plein dans le sujet, Nanon ! 
La question initiale est de savoir ce que signifie _Je n'aime pas tout ce qui est allemand_.
Je ne parle de rien d'autre !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Après tout, cette phrase a peut-être un contexte qui en éclaire le sens...


----------



## Nicomon

Je comprends la phrase comme tilt.  Mais en googlant [URL="http://www.google.ca/search?hl=fr&rls=HPIE,HPIE:2006-31,HPIE:fr&q=%22Je+n%27aime+pas+tout+ce+qui+est&start=10&sa=N]je n'aime pas tout ce qui est[/URL] je constate que bien des résultats (enfin, ceux que j'ai lus) semblent plutôt aller dans le sens de _Je n'aime rien de ce qui .../ Je déteste tout ce qui ..._

Sauf qu'à mon avis_ ne pas aimer tout _n'est pas égal à _détester tout_.  Diriez-vous que le deux phrases qui suivent ont le même sens?  
Moi, je dis que non. Et si oui, eh bien qu'on dise la deuxième. Ce sera plus clair.  

_- Tout ce qui est allemand ne me plait pas
- Tout ce qui est allemand me déplait_

Trouvé au hasard d'une recherche :


> Mais comme *Clépète aime tout ce qui est québécois *et pas encore mainstream (ou presque...), elle a parfois des écarts de goûts.
> 
> *Clépétar a dit… : Je n'aime pas tout ce qui est québécois*, je te demande bien pardon!


  Ici, il me semble évident que dans sa réponse, « Clépète » sous-entend qu'elle aime certains trucs québécois, mais pas tout.  Donc, interprétation numéro 2.  

_Je n'aime pas tout ce qui se mange... mais je ne déteste pas tout._.  Sinon, je creverais de faim.


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

La discussion s'éternise et il faut peut-être en conclure que la phrase sans contexte est ambigüe.
Si contexte il y a, le sens dépend du contexte .. et aussi de l'intonation. 
   - Je n'aime pas tout ce qui est allemand et je n'achèterai jamais de Merc...s.
   - Je n'aime pas tout ce qui est allemand, mais je roule en B.W.
Quant à Nicomon qui aime les mots et les lapins .... j'espère que ce ne sont pas les mots crus et les lapins..cuits !!!!!  Je n'ai pas pu me retenir ...Pardon !!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Moity Jean said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La discussion s'éternise et il faut peut-être en conclure que la phrase sans contexte est ambigüe.
> Si contexte il y a, le sens dépend du contexte .. et aussi de l'intonation [...]


Je partage ce sage avis de Jean Moity. 
Pour moi aussi l'intonation y est pour beaucoup dans la compréhension (en plus du contexte !) : en appuyant sur le *tout *avec une petite pause ensuite, c'est le deuxième sens qui s'impose. Sinon, c'est le 1er.


----------

